# ED trip report - picked up a e90 montego 335i!



## psychik (Apr 20, 2004)

mondo21 said:


> +1


Hi Mondo,
I used a Nikon D300 with a Nikon 18-200 VR lens throughout the whole trip.

Oleg


----------



## psychik (Apr 20, 2004)

berford - 

I checked out your gallery. Some very nice pictures there! 
Loved the lake reflection shots of ...(was it Jungfrau?) and the wild flowers are always nice. Thanks for sharing!

And yes, I had exactly the same feeling about Rothenburg - there's photographic treasure in every corner. I was looking at some postcards they sell there and regretting to have missed some of the most amazing local medieval architecture... There was just not enough time.

Oleg


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Excellent post. I'm bookmarking it as a reference for my next ED.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

psychik said:


> berford -
> 
> I checked out your gallery. Some very nice pictures there!
> Loved the lake reflection shots of ...(was it Jungfrau?) and the wild flowers are always nice. Thanks for sharing!
> ...


Good reason to go back to Rothenburg.

The lake reflection pics (the best ones, anyway) are mostly of the Matterhorn taken from Riffelsee, which is near the Rottenboden stop on the Gornergratbahn above Zermatt. This is my favorite.










The lake wasn't perfectly still the day we were there, but close enough. I'd highly recommend a diversion to Zermatt the next time you're nearby.


----------



## psychik (Apr 20, 2004)

Yep, I noticed the name of the peak a second after I posted the reply... felling dumb  That, indeed, was my favorite picture. Gorgeous!
Gotta stop by there next time around.


----------



## AndreyATC (Dec 20, 2007)

Amazing photos
Definetely one of the best ED photos out there


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

AndreyATC said:


> Amazing photos
> Definetely one of the best ED photos out there


I agree... very nice :thumbup:


----------



## pavan335i (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice report and awesome pics..did you have to use winter tires while driving from munich to luzern?


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Congratulations on the car. I liked your pics a lot - clean, excellent composition and good understanding of perspective. :thumbup: 

I'm impressed with the quality you got out of the 18-200 VR, I had just decided to get the 17-55mm f2.8, but now after seeing your pics I might just save myself some money and get the VR. Not sure I'm ready for the D300 though, I think I still got some good pics left in the D80.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Keep in mind that since anyone buying a car through the ED program is almost always buying under dealer cost,and if you've been a member of BMWCCA for one year prior to that next purchase,it doesn't cost anything to find out what your car is worth in a year,If you can sell it private party,your cash difference might be 5K or less to get into the next car and do it all over again...can't stop talking about these photos !


----------



## psychik (Apr 20, 2004)

adc said:


> Congratulations on the car. I liked your pics a lot - clean, excellent composition and good understanding of perspective. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm impressed with the quality you got out of the 18-200 VR, I had just decided to get the 17-55mm f2.8, but now after seeing your pics I might just save myself some money and get the VR. Not sure I'm ready for the D300 though, I think I still got some good pics left in the D80.


Thanks, adc.

I recently upgraded to D300 from a D70 which I had for almost 5 years. I wouldn't have bothered if I had a D80. It's an excellent camera - I had a chance to play with it. As to the 18-200 VR, I think it is a much better match to D300 (and probably D80) than a D70. It feels perfectly balanced and quality is very respectful, probably because of the higher resolution and a less noisy sensor. It just didn't seem as good on a d70, which is why I got a sigma 24-70 F2.8, a cheaper alternative to 17-55 (which I actually evaluated and returned because I didn't feel the quality gains were worth the price). These days the 18-200 is on 90% of the time. I only replace it with a 50 mm 1.4 for baby p-shoots 
The 18-200 VR is excellent IF you learn it's weaknesses, which I think I did by now. And the best thing is that most of them can be corrected in a raw processor - I use Bibble. Issues with WB, vingetting and CA are just one click fixes, so I worry less about those things and concentrate on shooting itself  :angel:


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

psychik said:


> Thanks, adc.
> 
> I recently upgraded to D300 from a D70 which I had for almost 5 years. I wouldn't have bothered if I had a D80. It's an excellent camera - I had a chance to play with it. As to the 18-200 VR, I think it is a much better match to D300 (and probably D80) than a D70. It feels perfectly balanced and quality is very respectful, probably because of the higher resolution and a less noisy sensor. It just didn't seem as good on a d70, which is why I got a sigma 24-70 F2.8, a cheaper alternative to 17-55 (which I actually evaluated and returned because I didn't feel the quality gains were worth the price). These days the 18-200 is on 90% of the time. I only replace it with a 50 mm 1.4 for baby p-shoots
> The 18-200 VR is excellent IF you learn it's weaknesses, which I think I did by now. And the best thing is that most of them can be corrected in a raw processor - I use Bibble. Issues with WB, vingetting and CA are just one click fixes, so I worry less about those things and concentrate on shooting itself  :angel:


Thanks for sharing your lens experiences and advice. Much appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

I think this report and great photos deserve a little bump... Just in case anyone missed them :bigpimp:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> I think this report and great photos deserve a little bump... Just in case anyone missed them :bigpimp:


+1000000000000000000000000000000000000000!!!!!!!!!!!! 
BEST PHOTOS!!!!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> I think this report and great photos deserve a little bump... Just in case anyone missed them :bigpimp:


Bump for psychik photo one more time.
SJAPoc, your report and photos deserve 5 stars too. :thumbup:


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Dude your photos are amazing. I am salivating over the D300, compared to my lowly D80. I used the same lens on my ED. Thanks to recommendations from ADC. My learning curve was steep as I picked up the camera in Aug and my trip was Oct. My pics improved over the trip. But yours are just well....DAMN


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Well, Northcar - you bump all other threads - this report and amazing pictures need to


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

fantastic pics and grats on your car. I cannot wait for mine!


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

MB330 said:


> Well, Northcar - you bump all other threads - this report and amazing pictures need to


Yeah, I got lazy after getting through your other top 5 list. Thanks for filling in the blank.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

psychik said:


> Munich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do people routinely bring their elephants around there? I didn't think they allowed them in the Welt.


----------

